#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  What's the difference of tower,column,vessel,tank and drum？Pls give the defination.

## wjw_1980

What's the difference of tower,column,vessel,tank and drum？Pls give the defination.

See More: What's the difference of tower,column,vessel,tank and drum？Pls give the defination.

----------


## parham71

I try to put it a bit simple .we can categorize them either process wise or pressure wise which one suits you .
Process wise : that depends on the functionality of each item as per process description of the plant for instance pressure vessel,tower and column are used as reactors while tanks and drums used as storage of feedstock or final product .
Pressure wise : vessels,towers,columns and tanks are considered as pressure equipment. Drums is categorized as non-pressure equipment as well as atmospheric storage tanks.

P.S column and tower are synonyms.

----------

